
Magic Leap reveals Landscape and Immersive mixed reality app UIs - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/27/magic-leap-reveals-landscape-and-immersive-mixed-reality-app-uis/
======
joycian
This seems promising, although I must admit that Magic Leap mostly interests
me due to the continued involvement of Neal Stephenson.

